
Who’s Buying Property in San Francisco? - gopi
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/san-francisco-city-apps-built-or-destroyed/587389/
======
gesticulator
Really great dive into the various workers buying real estate in SF. I did
wish they at least quantified how much data is missing due to the LLC
purchases excluded from the analysis, but it's a great breakdown of both which
company's employees are purchasing houses in SF and where.

